# Ortgies Pocket Ammo



## Zenth (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a Ortgies Pocket .32ACP Heinrich Ortgies & Co Calibre 7.65 mm which was passed down to me recently from my grandfather. i have been excited to use it ever since but i cannot figure out what ammo i am supposed to buy. i have checked arround many sporting good stors for 7.65 mm rounds but each place says they do not stock them. is there a different type of common round that would fit my gun? if so what size, calibre, or type should i buy?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If its 32 ACP - Wal-Mart sells Winchester White Box 32.

I prefer Fiochi, which my local shop sells. But all major sporting good stores should sell 32ACP. It is true, it does measure 7.65, and it also lists that on my box of 32 ammo I have in my closet. But U needa ask for 32ACP, not the 7.65. Thats how most people know the round.

Wal-Mart, Academy, Gander Mountain, Bass Proshop, and my local shops all carry 32 ACP.


----------



## Zenth (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks that helped a bunch!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem.

Stick with FMJ - not hollow point rounds. hollow points are a bit shorter in 32 ACP, and it is possible that the casings can shift and get hing up on each other in the magazine.

32 ACP hollow points don't really expand anyway, so its not worth buying them. I have a Keltec 32 I carry sometimes, and I just use the FMJ rounds (the round bullets)


----------

